

Tell HN: I open-sourced my album release notification service - axk

I created it 3 years ago to scratch a personal itch -- I was having trouble keeping up with all the bands I'm into. The website didn't become popular but it's still useful to me and a few thousands of other people so I decided to just make it free software.<p>I would appreciate feedback on the website itself or on the code (I'm more of a backend guy).<p>Links:<p>Website: http://muspy.com/<p>Code: https://github.com/alexkay/muspy<p>3 years old HN discussion: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=334387
======
axk
Clickable links:

<http://muspy.com/>

<https://github.com/alexkay/muspy>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=334387>

------
latch
Hey, I've been using your service for a while..I think it's great. Sometimes
it's a bit annoying that I'm notified weeks after a release, but I always
assumed that was a source issue.

~~~
axk
It is indeed. The good thing is that MusicBrainz is an open database, everyone
can contribute an update for their favourite artist.

